# Bringing my German Shepherd to live with me while I go to college?



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm leaving to go to college in December, I will be living off campus in an apartment. Do you think I should bring my German Shepherd with me?

I already talked to the landlord, they have no breed restrictions all they have to do is meet the dog before hand to approve it.

I just rescued my German Shepherd a little over two weeks ago and already we are inseperable. She goes with me and follows me every I go, we do everything together so I really want to bring her with me.

My apartment is like a 10 minute drive from school so I won't ever be too far away from her, and my classes only last from 10:00 - 1:30 but I have two half an hour breaks in between my classes so I could run home and let her out f needed.

Shes a working line shepherd from what my vet tells me but shes very calm indoors and doesn't really like to exercise for more than 30 minutes. Theres a therapy dog certification agency by my house and one of the trainers told me that she has every characteristics of a Grade A therapy dog so shes friendly with everyone and very calm for a working line shepherd.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Then bring her with you. She should be fine in crate while you're in class


----------



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

I ask because I was searching this topic on yahoo answers and the majority of responses say don't bring the dog no matter what the breed


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I would with that type of schedule.. Is she good when you aren't home now as far as barking goes so you don't have other tenents complaint about noise. Plenty of exercise should eliminate that problem.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, bring your dog. 

Most people here work 8 hour work days, full time. Not any different from your school schedule; it even sounds like you are better off than most.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I guess it would depend on your lifestyle...if you're interested in training and doing lots of things with her I don't see why it wouldn't be a good idea to have her with you. But if you're a partying, out all night, leave a bowl of food and water for her kind of college student then don't take her


----------



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

I've only heard her bark once since I've got her and that was when she saw a chicken while I was walking her at a park so shes not mich of a barker


----------



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

Lol no I'm not that type of college student, all my classes are pretty intense classes so I wouldn't have time to go out anyways so I'll more than likely be home with her for the majority of my time


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wild Wolf said:


> Yes, bring your dog.
> 
> Most people here work 8 hour work days, full time. Not any different from your school schedule; it even sounds like you are better off than most.


Yeah, but when I was in college, I went to class for 6ish hours per day plus worked three jobs in order to pay for it all. I am so glad I didn't have a dog when I was in college.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

wildo said:


> Yeah, but when I was in college, I went to class for 6ish hours per day plus worked three jobs in order to pay for it all. I am so glad I didn't have a dog when I was in college.


I hear that. Me too. He didn't mention needing to have a job, though.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I would. I brought both of my dogs with me when I went away to college, and got a third + fostered. No biggie if you're devoted and have the right schedule.


----------



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

Well I have been fortunate enough to be able to get a full ride scholarship to this school so I won't have to work ALOT to get by


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds like you'll have plenty of time to spend with your dog. Good luck in school!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I think you will kick yourself in the butt if you dont take your dog. Sounds like you have all the bases covered. Good luck in school!!........ Might want to check and find out where the vet and e-vet is in that area too, just in case something would happen.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow- congrats! In that case, I'd probably take my dog as well.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Take him! He will make a wonderful companion while you study, and when you need a break, you can go for a jog or walk. 

I would definitely crate him while you are gone even if you do trust him. A supply of raw bones will keep him quite happy.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Please make sure you keep up with heartworm prevention and veterinary care as needed. I have done transport for several GSD's from college students who, while they LOVED the dog, could not afford to keep them healthy. Two of the dogs had HW already when they were given to rescue.

If you have the time and committment to walk and pay attention to your dog, then I do think you should bring her. You will be happier if you have her with you. 

Make sure if you have roomates that THEY understand the needs and safety requirements of your dog too. Leaving doors to the outside open, leaving items lying around that can be eaten, etc. can be deadly.


Good Luck and congratulations on your scholarship! Enjoy your time in school...it goes by too fast!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm going to echo what everyone else is saying. If you are honest with yourself about your habits, schedule, course load, etc, and KNOW that you can provide the proper training and attention to your pup, then I say YES, bring him!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

This is how I got Stella. My son bought her while in college and landlord said no way. We looked very hard for an affordable dog friendly apt but couldn't find one. As it turned out, Stella has a much better life here. My son has long days at school and work plus there is definitely some partying going on. He gets to see her fairly often when he comes home or we visit him. She still has a special way of acting around him. Guess they really don't forget. But it sounds like you have a totally different situation. Take your pup with you. Just have a back up plan if it doesn't work.


----------



## Salem (Oct 26, 2010)

AndrewT1993 - Your situation is currently one that I have as well. I was fortunate to get a full- ride to my university so that I could work for my dog and me. He is adjusting to apartment life, but as long as we are together he is happy.  I definitely say go for it!

Make sure that you put money away for your dog though, in case there happened to be an emergency. I have enough put away to ensure that we are prepared!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I didn't have a dog my freshman or sophomore year but did for the next three. My life wouldn't have been possible without them. They took up all my spare time but I would have driven myself crazy without the welcome distractions when I got home.

If you're responsible and financially able, DO IT!


----------



## jade_14 (Sep 21, 2011)

Do it! I took Casey with me when I went to school, I graduated 2 years ago. I lived alone in a one bedroom high rise apartment. It was the only dog friendly building around. He definitely required a lot of work with me being all alone, but I was so glad I took him. He was a lot of company for me, and me being a girl living all alone downtown, he definitely added some protection. I would walk my female friends home to their university campuses with him when they would come over in the evening, because there was a lot of talk of girls getting raped, and never did I have any issues when he was with me! My schedule was only 8-1 monday-friday, so after school every day we went for a big walk, and another one in the evening. Having him really pushed me to get out and get exercise as well. If I didn't have him with me I'd be afraid I'd just be a hermit lol. 
People used to think I was nuts having a German Shepherd with me in an apartment, but he was great, he'd just sit on the elevator and not bother with anyone, and it was suuuch good socialization for him! & he got plenty of exercise. As long as your schedule is good I highly recommend it! I also didn't work while I was in school so I had a lot of spare time.


----------



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks you guys for all the support 

Would you guys suggest like a doggie day care for extra exercise? Theres one next to campus that offers a student discount


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm currently a full time college student with a part time job and an intact male German Shepherd. It's definitely possible as long as you're willing to take the time. 

I'm not sure if I would use the doggy daycare at all..It would seriously depend on how good they really were.


----------



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

@GatorDog how many hours a day do you spend on exercising your shepherd?


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

It sounds like you will have plenty of time to exercise her without a doggy daycare, if your classes are only from 10:00-1:30. Of course, you'll have schoolwork too, but I still would think you would have enough time unless you're working a full time job as well. I work from 8:00-4:30 and I feel like my dog gets plenty of exercise. Yesterday he played fetch with my fiance before work and then I walked him four miles when I got home, which is a typical day. It also depends on your dog's energy level. My dog is pretty low maintenance.

Don't be surprised if she starts barking more once she feels like your home is her home. I think I heard my dog bark twice in the first three weeks he was home, now he barks several times a day.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

AndrewT1993 said:


> My apartment is like a 10 minute drive from school so I won't ever be too far away from her, and my classes only last from 10:00 - 1:30 but I have two half an hour breaks in between my classes so I could run home and let her out if needed.


But will you always have this schedule for the rest of your time at school? How many semesters will you be at this campus, and how many classes will you take each semester? Any internships required for what you're working on?
Sheilah


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

If you know that you are willing to commit to it,I would do it!


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

I hate to be the naysayer here, but I suggest Andrew back up and rethink this. I, for one, do not see enough info here about his life at college to allow me to make a recommendation yes or no.

Andrew, I surmise you will be a freshman. Congrats on your scholly! What you do now really does go on your permanent record, so work hard to keep it and future potential employers will be impressed!

I see college life as including many things that are "rites of passage"--joining time-consuming organizations such as academic or social fraternities--dating girls and going to lengthy parties, sometimes out of town overnight ones--participating in school activities that take significant time such as group projects, softball tournaments, football weekends, spring beach trips, etc.--round-the-clock studying with friends at the library. Some of these activities will be "dog-friendly", but most won't. 

Most of this lifestyle you probably have not experienced in HS. You may manage to successfully navigate college without engaging in these activities, but IMHO your experience will be less rich for it if you do. And right now I don't believe you can accurately predict what course your college career will take.

A dog is a full-time commitment--a (loveable) ball-and-chain for a college student. If there is ANY chance that your college career will be filled with some of the experiences I listed above, consider thoroughly the reality of what arrangements you could make for your dog to be safe, cared for, and fulfilled while you are away doing these other things. Based on the college experiences I recall, and those of my friends, and kids, I have to recommend (generally) against trying to raise a dog while you are in undergraduate school, although that recommendation may not apply to you. 

One thing is for sure--you will have PLENTY of time to do this after you graduate, settle down, have a family and a house and job, and it will be an awesome complement to that lifestyle.

If you do take your dog to college, I wish you the best of luck! You'll need to be aces at time management, and make sure you have plenty of friends with whom the dog is VERY comfortable for those times when they have to pitch in and help you.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not sure it's the best idea. It really depends. I would never go back and choose not to get the dog I had in college, but it does limit your flexibility. Also, it restricts overseas travel which I missed out on. I think the dog will be fine, you have the time for him, but if living at home with your parents is a good option for the dog, I would consider it. 

Just sayin'...it's a little like having a kid when you're young. I did miss out on some social events and other things because I had a dog. I also had a lot of good times with my dog. He was a very special animal, a once in a lifetime type dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What would happen to the dog if you *didn't* take it with to school?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Liesje said:


> What would happen to the dog if you *didn't* take it with to school?


I was wondering this too..

Recently adopted and there was an option of not taking it with... the alternative?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm all for taking your dog to college with you. I had a dog when I was in college. She not only lived with me, she went to most of my classes with me! So we walked a lot, and played frisbee on the quad between classes, and she got a lot of exercise and attention. It was hard if I had to go someplace I couldn't take her, but it sounds like you have a doggie daycare close by, so you've got options.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Freestep said:


> I had a dog when I was in college. She not only lived with me, she went to most of my classes with me!


Really? You must have been the center of attention in your classes!!! Did your professors mind? She must be very well behaved


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i too would like to know what the alternative is if you decide to not bring your gsd. also wondering how you can afford, food, vet care, and everything else you will need. i could just about afford to take care of myself. do you plan on working part time?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Only you know your own level of commitment to this dog. With your full scholarship, you sound like a hard worker. My only advice would be to have a back up plan in place in case you find your school schedule to be too demanding to include caring for a dog.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Freestep said:


> I'm all for taking your dog to college with you. I had a dog when I was in college. She not only lived with me, she went to most of my classes with me! So we walked a lot, and played frisbee on the quad between classes, and she got a lot of exercise and attention. It was hard if I had to go someplace I couldn't take her, but it sounds like you have a doggie daycare close by, so you've got options.


YOUR PROFESSORS LET YOU TAKE YOUR DOG TO CLASS?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
oh i wish dia could have gone to class with me


----------



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for their input its been really helpful.

If she cant come with me then she would simply stay with my parents, I just would rather have her with me instead but if she cant come then she cant.

As for money, I managed to get a couple extra scholarships and grants that give me money to basically spend how I want as I already have tuition and books covered with the University scholarship that I got plus I've been able to save quite a bit of money from working during the summers and holiday breaks in high school so I think I'll be able to afford anything my dog needs


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

In that case I'd take her. If it doesn't work out she can go home to your parents.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

you sound like a hard working guy. just so you know, i spent 940.00 on an emergency vet visit in the middle of the night, it does add up. if you have your parents to fall back on, try it and see how it works out. might be a great way to develop a social life.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

And, of course, there's always this factor:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...an-shepherd-dog-made-men-more-attractive.html


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

AndrewT1993 said:


> @GatorDog how many hours a day do you spend on exercising your shepherd?


We take a 2 mile walk every night. I train Schutzhund with him 2-3 days each week and some trips to the lake or the park in between. This semester will be tough for me because I'll be at school for almost 10 hours a day (only 2 days/week), but my boyfriend will be home to care for him. If my boyfriend wasn't able to, I'd hire someone to let him out and take him for a long walk during those long days, in addition to the walks he gets at night when I get home.

I have also been able to take him with me to class in the past. I haven't decided yet if it's a good idea during this semester though, as I commute over an hour to campus and he'd be with me for 10+ hours at the school.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> Really? You must have been the center of attention in your classes!!! Did your professors mind? She must be very well behaved


I didn't bother to ask, I just brought her in. None of my professors said anything... in fact, most of them seemed to enjoy having a dog in class. She was VERY well behaved--would just sleep under my desk the whole time. Like I said, she got a lot of exercise, so she was happy to take a nap during lectures.

This was the late 80's - early 90's. Some of my profs said that students used to bring their dogs to class in the 70's, and that they missed having dogs in class!

During warmer weather, I'd wear my sunglasses, and some people thought I was blind... with the GSD and all.


----------



## stevespits (Aug 8, 2012)

Just don't take you dog to the bars.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I see dogs in bars all the time.

Did I mention I live in a small college town?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

One of my daughters just turned 23. When she moved out on her own, the freedom was initially great, but growing up with pets around, after a while she really missed having one. She talked to her landlord, she had been a good tenant for a year, and he agreed to letting her have a dog. She is much happier now, her room mate is involved with some care too, and the room mate's Dad loves the dog. She commutes to college and works in town. Between the room mate's odd schedules and my daughter's, the dog is not home alone all day or all night.

So I'd say yes, it may be a little difficult, but I believe your mental and physical health will benefit in the long run by having a dog you truly love close to you.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Not to be a downer, but I have a dog and am in college, and while I love her so much and would never dream of doing anything now where I couldn't have her living with me, it's not something I'd recommend. I don't party, I don't hang out, I don't do much of anything besides school and I wouldn't even if I didn't have Sasha. However, stuff comes up, and the last thing you want to do is try to figure out how you are going to take care of the dog and your responsibilities for school. 

Example 1 : I signed up for a class just to fulfill a general education requirement. I had no idea the class would include a day long field trip, but it did. So not only did I have to get all my schoolwork prepared for the field trip, I had to find someone to watch Sasha. I'm lucky and my brother lives in the same town as me, and he didn't have anything going that day so he could watch her, otherwise I would have had to try and find someone else, or she would have had to be in her crate a very long time. 

Example 2: I do not like to let Sasha go more than 4-6 hrs without a potty break, so on my "lunch break" I was trying to run home and let her out. I live about 10min from campus and had about 50 min in between classes (this was last year; my schedule is different this year. This year I have no break for lunch. Schedules change from semester to semester.) It took me 10 min to walk (power walk basically a jog) from my classes to my car. It took 10 min to get home. I had 10 min to let her out and make sure she pottied. 10 min back to campus. 10 min. to power walk to my class. You see the tightness there? I had 50 min. and it took me all of the 50 min just to make sure she was getting what she needs. That means not only was that time where I couldn't work on school stuff it was also me spending more in gas than I would if I didn't have her. 

Example 3: The night class. I hate night classes, especially after a full day at school, but guess who hates night classes more than me? Sasha. After me being gone all day I had just a couple hours and I would have to go to my night class (this wasn't every day, but still). Again, I was lucky because I could pay my brother to "babysit" but it was still an extra thing I had to deal with on top of focusing on school.

Example 4: The sickness. Not only does it cost a bundle when they get sick, sometimes it means you have to take time off from school. While this is not a big deal in high school, most professors don't appreciate personal days, and many have a maximum number of days you can miss (most of the time this is around 3 days. I've been to quite a few colleges and this has been the standard amount of days allowed to miss). Last year with Sasha I had to go to the vet for a seizure, vaccinations, and heart worm treatment. I had no choice, I had to take time off of school for the heart worm treatments. I had prepared for this. I went to school many times when I was very sick, just because I knew there may come a time where I had to take time off for her. I also had to take 2 days because my landlord called me and she had escaped from my apartment (broke out of her crate, opened my bedroom door, and unlocked and opened my front door and went down to see my landlord), and a second day to be there when an external deadbolt was put on my door. I also took a day off when she ate a glass butter dish and I wanted to monitor her to make sure it passed without issue. 

Example 5: Random stuff. Of course there's money and all that to consider, but on top of it sometimes stuff comes up that you're expected to do, and you have to decide whether you can do it or whether you can't because of the dog. Sasha is not allowed at my boyfriend's parent's house, so on the weekends where they have family stuff that I'm expected to attend I have to figure out what I'm going to do with Sasha. There have been many times where I just can't do something because I don't have anyone that is able to watch her that day. In addition, trying to find time to do school and make sure the dog is getting all the exercise and training they need can be stressful. During finals week Sasha gets very little exercise, and she's not really a fan of that. She doesn't care if I have a test or a huge paper due, she wants and deserves attention and time. Sometimes you feel like you're trying to create this time out of nowhere.

It's not impossible, and like I said, now that I have her and all that I'll never be without her, but do I think it may have been a better idea to wait before committing to taking her with me, yeah.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Freestep said:


> I didn't bother to ask, I just brought her in. None of my professors said anything... in fact, most of them seemed to enjoy having a dog in class. She was VERY well behaved--would just sleep under my desk the whole time. Like I said, she got a lot of exercise, so she was happy to take a nap during lectures.
> 
> This was the late 80's - early 90's. Some of my profs said that students used to bring their dogs to class in the 70's, and that they missed having dogs in class!
> 
> During warmer weather, I'd wear my sunglasses, and some people thought I was blind... with the GSD and all.


in the seventies, we brought a lot of things to class. rolling rock was one such item.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

The best time in my life for raising 8 week old puppies was college, actually. I was home more often than not, I worked part time @ Starbucks and classes were only 2.5 hrs so the longest I had to be away from my house was 6 hours. I did all my homework from home, and it does not take away from study time (and is actually very healthy) to have a play break with the puppy every so often to break up the long hours of work. Granted, I'm a homebody so aside from some student clubs and occasional game nights with friends I much preferred my time at home or out with the dogs.

Now in the 'real job' world it's 9-5, eight hours away from home. What I wouldn't give for a schedule that went in 3-4 hour increments again! 

Newbieshepherdgirl, your example #2 probably won't apply to most adult dogs. They should easily handle 7-8 hour periods between potty opportunities (barring medical issues, of course). Hopefully that'll be easier for the OP to deal with than with your Sasha.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

My husband and I are considering getting a dog as well. We are both students with very different work schedules. Our cats are alone for about 2-5 hours depending on the day. I think we'd have a bit of an easier time since there's two of us, not to mention we have a neighbor/family we can pay to take the dog out for play/potty breaks, if for some reason we can't get home in time/go on vacation, which is very unlikely(we can pay for boarding).


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

try it if not your parents can keep her

a cat is a much better college pet though. but in your case is not the same you have the dog and it has a perm home no matter what.


----------



## Del's Mom (Feb 26, 2011)

I am a single working mom who also attends college. I have a GSD in my apartment with no problems. They key is making sure you exercise them a lot and keep their minds engaged since they are high drive dogs. Hope this helps!


----------



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the input. Its given me alot to think about. I heard that dogs can be a real stress reliever and exercise motivator for college students.

I think I'll see how the first couple of weeks go first then I'll decide if Ill bring her or not


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

marbury said:


> Newbieshepherdgirl, your example #2 probably won't apply to most adult dogs. They should easily handle 7-8 hour periods between potty opportunities (barring medical issues, of course). Hopefully that'll be easier for the OP to deal with than with your Sasha.


Sasha could go 7-8 hrs without a break, but I don't really think that's fair. She's done it a couple times when it's been absolutely necessary. However, I've seen first hand what consistently long periods of time without being able to relieve themselves can do to a dog. It can lead to medical issues, and I try to avoid that. Also, I don't think it's fair to make a dog stay in a crate for 8hrs every day. Even when she was allowed free reign of the apartment, though, I let her out every 4hrs or so. This also allowed her to get a drink; I don't know about you but I'd like a drink more than every 8hrs or so. Not saying they can't do it, obviously most can, but is it what is best? I guess that's something each person has to decide for themselves.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

AndrewT1993 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the input. Its given me alot to think about. I heard that dogs can be a real stress reliever and exercise motivator for college students.
> 
> I think I'll see how the first couple of weeks go first then I'll decide if Ill bring her or not


I will say she has been a huge exercise motivator. Without her I probably wouldn't exercise at all lol!


----------



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

Is crating my shepherd really necessary? Rosie is crate trained but I've never crated her since I got her. I feel really bad if she had to be locked up in a cage


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

AndrewT1993 said:


> Is crating my shepherd really necessary? Rosie is crate trained but I've never crated her since I got her. I feel really bad if she had to be locked up in a cage


If she is past the puppy stage, totally housebroken, and doesn't destroy stuff when you're gone, then you don't necessarily need a crate. 

I'd still keep one around, though, just in case you have repairmen coming into your apartment, or something like that. It's just a nice safe place for her.


----------



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah shes past the puppy stage (shes 3-4 years old), hasnt had one accident in the house since I've gotten her, and I filmed her once to see what she does when I'm gone and all she does and drag her blanket to the door and lays there until I get home (I was gone for about 4 hours)

Shes crate trained but I dont think she likes being in one as she sleeps with me on my bed and basically lays, sits next to me everywhere I go in the house



Freestep said:


> If she is past the puppy stage, totally housebroken, and doesn't destroy stuff when you're gone, then you don't necessarily need a crate.
> 
> I'd still keep one around, though, just in case you have repairmen coming into your apartment, or something like that. It's just a nice safe place for her.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

I say try it out and hope for the best. Given your schedule and now job other than school and homework, I think it will work out perfect. 

I would invest in a kong and some other toys so while she is alone, she can keep her mind on something.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i have crate trained every dog i have ever owned. after awhile it becomes a place for them to get away to. the doors are rarely closed and yet when they they have needed to get from a "busy" house, they have their own spot.


----------



## dbrk9 (Aug 9, 2012)

When I went to college me and my roommates had dogs! I am glad that I had that experience, and so glad I didn't leave my Cami at home. I trained her to jog with me off leash, to be lead off of my bicycle, and she would even wait for me outside of class! She was half German Shepherd, cattle dog and retriever mix.


----------

